
AWS CloudFormation Adds Support for Amazon VPC NAT Gateway and More - mwarkentin
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2016/02/aws-cloudformation-adds-support-for-amazon-vpc-nat-gateway-amazon-ec2-container-registry-and-more/
======
nikolay
Made my Friday! Every day I visit the CloudFormation log just to find out they
haven't done anything. CloudFormation is both a blessing and a curse - always
neglected!

------
mwarkentin
So happy to get access to NAT Gateways finally!

